# Want to learn Oxy/acetylene welding



## VaBob (Apr 12, 2017)

I just picked up a large smith packed from cl for what i think is a great price. It had cutting and welding heads, and some rosebuds of different sizes thrown in. Also has a lot of new never used smith tips thrown in. I bought it with the purpose of learning o/a welding. But now here's the catch. I need everything that goes before the torch. Hoses, regulators, ect.

I was wondering what people suggest for a learning/starting setup?  Should i stick with smith equipment for the regulators? Are there better and cheaper ones? What about tank sizes?

Thanks for your patience
Bob

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 12, 2017)

I really like OA! It was my gateway to TIG as it requires two hands.
Unfortunately the Acetylene gets very expensive.
I've no doubt that there are better welders on this forum than I am, or will ever be.
There are likely some good online how-to videos. And likely some which teach you dangerous techniques and inappropriate shortcuts.
I happen to be a Smith fan as that's what my mentor used.
I started with a new discount import set. Bad decision. Acetylene goes boom buying gages and hose which is good is worth the investment. 
You might want to identify what your local LWS and local service center have parts for and will rebuild.
Flammables are not something to save money on. 
Additionally look for a local mentor, perhaps your LWS will go through set up with you if you buy gages and cylinders.
Did you get tanks? Deciding if you will rent or buy is a dollar decision. Tank pressure checks should part of the contract. 
You are gonna have a super good time! Please do it safely and check back here.

Daryl
MN


----------



## cathead (Apr 12, 2017)

Take a few minutes and search "Acetylene Hazards" or similar.  Acetylene is a very unstable entity and can be hazardous. 
I won't elaborate here other than to say to use equipment that is in good shape and follow the guidelines.  I just did some 
searching on the web and found a lot of very useful information.  Be safe out there.


----------



## VaBob (Apr 12, 2017)

I completely understand how dangerous it is and I'm going into this with  caution and respect for the equipment. Also, im the safety coordinator for 2 plants at my job. It'd be really embarrassing to get injured trying to learn this skill. 

Im mainly looking to see what brands people use and trust. Im not going to by the $40 import package deal from fleabay, or the $50 boat anchors from 1945. Looking for new or slightly used brand name equipment.

As far as buy vs rent tanks. I've read a kit of opinions either way. This is definitely something ill discuss at my lws. 

Im sure ill have lots fun with it and learn a new skill that many see as obsolete. That's half the reason i want to learn right there.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Apr 12, 2017)

All my OA stuff is Victor , they have served me well for 20+ years, the regulators can be rebuilt with new diafram


----------



## richl (Apr 12, 2017)

Go victor, new you can get the journeyman setup for medium duty and pay around 300.00. You will never regret it because, it will work every time no problems, you get hoses, regulators, cutting torches and some tips. Bring the gauges to the lws  and they will make sure you have the correct connections...

Hth, have fun o and a is a fun way to weld

Rich


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 12, 2017)

If you can gas weld, everything else will come easy. I learned as a young man taking a refrigeration repair course. Aluminum tubing can take awhile to get the hang of. One second it's there, the next it's gone.lol.  I've had my Victor setup going on 40 yrs, never a hickup. Mike


----------



## ghostdncr (Apr 12, 2017)

No complaints with Victor. That's pretty much all I've ever ran and their performance has been exemplary.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 12, 2017)

I have had to have my Victor (O2) regulator rebuilt twice in 25 years--no complaints. O/A is how I first learned to weld--two hands and watch the puddle and a lot of practice and you can make O/A looks like a stick weld.


----------



## dlane (Apr 12, 2017)

Victor regs are easy to rebuild, parts are reasonable, don't get no chi parts you'll be OK 
Follow directions tho,


----------



## mikey (Apr 12, 2017)

Another vote for Victor regulators. I think it is easier to learn to gas weld with a small torch and my favorite is the Meco Midget from TM Technologies. Small, lightweight and really good control. It lets you get up close to your work but it isn't a toy - take a look: https://www.tinmantech.com/products/welding/meco-torch-accessories/


----------



## VaBob (Apr 13, 2017)

This is great guys, thanks for all the responses.  I wont be able to get to my lws till early next week, so im looking to have some info before i walk.

So lets talk tank sizes. Im probably going to learn on 1/8" mild steel. After i get a setup adjusted for that, how much of a tank should i have so that i can get learn with out having to run for a fill up everyday.  

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## VaBob (Apr 15, 2017)

Well, had a chat with my lws. He said that i have a nice torch setup (hes a smith fan), but because i dont have gauges i should just buy a package victor deal that includes everything but the hose and tank.

I think I'd rather find some gauges and hose, and go back for tanks. Also, he rents and doesn't sell. He said he doesn't fill onsite so buying a tank wouldn't make sense becausee e of the long wait of sending it out to get filled.

So, regulators. Who's good and what size do i want? I see smith has a ton of options from light to heavy duty, and lots of specialty ones also. Do i want or need 2 stage regulators?

Thanks again guys

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Apr 15, 2017)

I got the medium duty victor set , and 120cf bottles I bought from Airgas 20+yrs ago.
When trading bottles for full ones make sure they don't give you back company lease bottles that's what happened to me over the years I didn't know,and now they say I have to buy them again . The ring on the top should not have the company name stamped into them on owner bottles.


----------



## Paul in MN (Apr 16, 2017)

Between my 2 son's shops and my shop, we have 5 Smith sets. The oldest, I bought new in 1968. I have had 1 regulator rebuilt once, none of the others have needed anything. There have been a few O rings needed for the oldest tips, but the LWS had them available for a few $.  Newer Smith torches are stamped with "lifetime warrantee", and according to the LWS, Smith does stand behind that warrantee. I think Smith was recently bought by Miller, but they continued the Smith product line. I have nothing against Victor, but I just liked the "feel" of the Smith torches better. The only problems we have had are when some small spider makes a mud nest in the center hole of the cutting torch. I need to be more careful to store them in an insect proof box. We have 3 farm shops, so all of our equipment is stored in barn shops. In all 3 shops, we are using LP and Oxygen as being much cheaper for the cutting and bending and heating we do on equipment maintenance. If you are replacing welding hose, prefer the shorter 25 ft length, as you do not waste as much gas on start up and shut down. Most twin hose is now rated for LP and acetylene gasses, check that when you buy hose.

Once you get used to having and using the oxy/gas setup, you probably will never want to part with it.

Paul in MN


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 17, 2017)

If you have a Smith package is it a setup for acetylene or propane? They make both but really pushed on their propane units a few years back so make sure you have the torch setup for acetylene. The fuel regulator needs to be for propane if  you have the propane torch. With that said, Victor has been last word for decades but Smith and Harris (Harris is a Lincoln subsidiary) have quality regulators too.  If you are choosing acetylene and plan on using the rosebud, make sure you have a tank large enough because you need the volume to run the rosebud and a large cutting torch. There's specific reasons acetylene tanks are filled to 200 psi, so follow the safety rules that relate to acetylene. 

Become familiar with the proper flame to use with the different metals you are welding on. There's oxidizing, neutral and carburizing flames and they have specific purposes. There's no carburizing flame with the other fuel gases, only when using acetylene.


----------



## Paul in MN (Apr 17, 2017)

Rustrp,

Thanks for your input. 

According to my LWS a few years ago, when I bought a new Smith Medium duty set, the differences between the acetylene package and the LP package were the fuel gas regulators and the actual cutting tip. The LP regulator has a max delivery at 30 psi, while the Acetylene regulator has max of 15 psi. In my use of LP, I have never exceeded 15 psi because the size tips I use. Yes, some rosebud tips and big cutting tips require a higher pressure, but I have had no need for the big ones. So.... thinking that some day one of my grandsons might inherit my Smith torches, I bought the Acetylene package, plus the LP cutting tip. The max pressure to be delivered by acetylene should be 15 psi, as it can become unstable somewhere near 30 psi. (Unstable may mean BOOM!). So I bought the combination that satisfies my needs and will be safe for use with Acetylene, if that is desired.

I know that Oxy/LP does not give satisfactory heat for welding steel or aluminum, but I don't weld with gas. It is much faster forme to use the MIG or stick, and likely much cheaper than gas welding. Besides at my age, I am too shakey to control a gas torch making a weld puddle. But with both hands on the MIG torch or stick  stinger, I can make acceptable repair welds. I am not speaking against gas welding, but am pointing out that there are other possible valuable uses for the Oxy/fuel torch set. To each their own. And knowing the safety precautions for the system one chooses to use is very IMPORTANT.

Paul in MN


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 17, 2017)

Paul in MN said:


> I know that Oxy/LP does not give satisfactory heat for welding steel or aluminum, but I don't weld with gas.


I think the use of propane for welding in an oxy/fuel  setup had more to do with the availability of acetylene in the early years. The BTU output for propane is more than enough for welding and propane is much preferred over acetylene for preheating when introducing carbon is unwanted, especially for non ferrous metals. I've used both setups but wasn't inclined to change to propane because I already had my acetylene outfit.


----------



## Herk (Apr 18, 2017)

Biased, because this is what I learned on.  The older Minnesota built Smith's stuff was top notch premium quality equipment.  I'm not knocking Victor stuff at all (they've made plenty, so it must work well), but AW series, including AC309 cutting heads are so light and balanced in the hand.  It's like a "sports torch" if such a thing existed.  Miller is supporting most of the traditional Smith's lines, including a full selection of tips, but the "Airline" AW series torch bodies haven't been listed recently.  Used prices are creeping up, so maybe they'll make a batch one of these days.  I'm glad to see that Miller has saved the Smith's brand, I just hope they strive to preserve it's reputation.


----------



## VaBob (Apr 18, 2017)

I really want to stick with my smith set up because i have a cutting head with 10 tips. And 7 different welding heads. Plus a couple heating tips. I mean, to buy another brand torch and match what i have would be outside my price range.

So I'm going to put my package together individually. I've been looking at smith 30 100 540 oxy and 30 15 510 acetylene regulators, Goodyear o/a hose, and a new striker.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul in MN (Apr 18, 2017)

Herk said:


> Biased, because this is what I learned on.  The older Minnesota built Smith's stuff was top notch premium quality equipment.  I'm not knocking Victor stuff at all (they've made plenty, so it must work well), but AW series, including AC309 cutting heads are so light and balanced in the hand.  It's like a "sports torch" if such a thing existed.  Miller is supporting most of the traditional Smith's lines, including a full selection of tips, but the "Airline" AW series torch bodies haven't been listed recently.  Used prices are creeping up, so maybe they'll make a batch one of these days.  I'm glad to see that Miller has saved the Smith's brand, I just hope they strive to preserve it's reputation.




Yes, that Airline series was the 1st torch I bought in '68. It did everything I wanted to do. I now have a 2nd one and will buy any others I might find at swap meets and flea markets. For my use the cutting head is often used like a small rosebud, just don't press the oxygen lever. The cutting tips are still available but seldom need replacement. I also have the medium duty size Smith torch set, but I don't find any advantages to its larger size. The regulators are the same for both torches. The hose fittings on the back end of the Airline torch are smaller than the hose fittings on the Medium size. So I keep one set of regulators and hoses attached to the Medium torch, and a different pair of regulators and hoses attached to the airline. Changing regulators at the tanks is my switch over procedure.


Paul in MN


----------



## VaBob (May 1, 2017)

Ok, so I've got regulators on the way. I think the next choice is eye protection. I wear glasses full time so i don't think glasses or goggles would be a good option.  What recommendations do you  guys have for a face shield or helmet?  Once i get the regulators in ill go get the bottles and hose from the local supply house.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (May 1, 2017)

I love my Smith.


----------



## Rustrp (May 1, 2017)

VaBob said:


> Ok, so I've got regulators on the way. I think the next choice is eye protection. I wear glasses full time so i don't think glasses or goggles would be a good option.  What recommendations do you  guys have for a face shield or helmet?  Once i get the regulators in ill go get the bottles and hose from the local supply house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


The recommended tinted shade for oxy/acety is #4-#5. You can get goggles that go over your glassses and if you choose, you could get prescription lenses made with the correct tint. Check with your LWS to see what they carry for eye protection. I think they have full faceshields that are tinted but I've never used them. You can get radiation burns to your eyes with oxy/acety welding the same as you can with any of the other electric welding process, but it doesn't happen as quickly so this is important.


----------



## Ironken (May 2, 2017)

Paul in MN said:


> Between my 2 son's shops and my shop, we have 5 Smith sets. The oldest, I bought new in 1968. I have had 1 regulator rebuilt once, none of the others have needed anything. There have been a few O rings needed for the oldest tips, but the LWS had them available for a few $.  Newer Smith torches are stamped with "lifetime warrantee", and according to the LWS, Smith does stand behind that warrantee. I think Smith was recently bought by Miller, but they continued the Smith product line. I have nothing against Victor, but I just liked the "feel" of the Smith torches better. The only problems we have had are when some small spider makes a mud nest in the center hole of the cutting torch. I need to be more careful to store them in an insect proof box. We have 3 farm shops, so all of our equipment is stored in barn shops. In all 3 shops, we are using LP and Oxygen as being much cheaper for the cutting and bending and heating we do on equipment maintenance. If you are replacing welding hose, prefer the shorter 25 ft length, as you do not waste as much gas on start up and shut down. Most twin hose is now rated for LP and acetylene gasses, check that when you buy hose.
> 
> Once you get used to having and using the oxy/gas setup, you probably will never want to part with it.
> 
> Paul in MN



Smith is Made in USA. The last Victor set I owned was made in Mexico


----------

